# Weekly competition 2010-20



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' U R' F2 U R' F' R2
*2. *U' R2 F2 U F' R U' R' U'
*3. *F2 U' R F R2 F R2 U2 F2
*4. *U2 F U F2 U' R U R F'
*5. *R' F2 U2 R' F' U F' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L' D' U2 L' B' U L' U F L' B D2 U' R2 B2 U' R
*2. *L B2 D B2 L U' R' U F' R' B' L2 R' B' L2 U2 F'
*3. *L2 D L' R F D2 L D' U F L U' R F2 D' R' F
*4. *R U B2 L B' R' U2 L' B' F U2 L' D L' B' D' F2 D2
*5. *R D' U2 L B R' B2 F2 D2 L F2 D' L2 U F' D' B2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' Rw B2 L Rw R2 D Uw' U B2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw2 U2 R D B2 Uw2 R' F Rw2 R B2 Fw' Uw Fw2 F D2 Rw Uw' R' D' Uw' L U' B2 Fw Rw' D'
*2. *B L' F' R' Uw' Rw2 U Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Rw' D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 B' R2 F Rw2 F' R Uw' Fw R' U B2 F2 Rw' F
*3. *B2 L' R B' D' U2 F2 Uw Fw F U B' Fw2 D' L' R' D2 L Fw' U B2 F2 U F Uw2 Fw2 L' B' L Rw2 Fw2 F' D R' F2 R D2 Uw Rw' B'
*4. *F' U' B2 L2 Uw L' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R2 U2 B Fw' R D2 R' F D2 L' R Uw' L Fw' D2 Uw2 L2 B F2 Rw Uw' B' Rw U2 B Fw' F2 D2 Fw R' Uw2
*5. *B2 Fw' L' Fw Rw' D Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 U Rw Uw' U B2 R F D2 Uw' L B2 Fw' D' Uw' L2 Rw' F L R' B' Fw2 D' Rw2 B' F2 Rw R2 F' Uw' U B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 Rw' Dw' Uw' Rw' Uw' R2 B D' Uw Lw B R2 Fw Uw' Bw U2 B Dw Fw' Lw Dw Fw2 Dw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 U Fw F U2 L' Bw2 Dw R2 Fw D' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 R' B2 Fw U2 R Dw Lw F R' D' Uw L' Lw R' B2 Fw Dw Bw Rw2
*2. *R' D' U2 R F Lw R2 Dw2 F D' Uw' Bw2 F' Lw2 R2 Fw Uw' F' D2 Rw2 R' Dw' F D' Uw L2 B2 L' Rw' B2 Bw' Fw F D' U2 L' D' Dw2 L2 Uw B2 Dw2 F2 Lw Fw' R2 F Rw' R D' Uw2 Fw2 D Lw R' Uw U' B2 R2 F2
*3. *R B' L Fw Dw2 Uw' R' Bw2 Fw' D Bw' Fw' D' U' Lw B Bw' D' U' L2 Uw L Dw' Lw' D Uw2 U' Lw2 R' U' Lw R2 U' Bw2 Lw2 B' F L Dw R2 Fw F Uw U2 B' F2 Uw L2 B2 Lw' Dw' Uw F2 Dw L2 Lw' Bw R Dw2 F'
*4. *Dw2 U' Bw2 F' Uw' Lw2 Rw Dw Bw F Rw' D Rw2 D Bw' L' Lw' R' Fw2 L' Bw Fw F Lw' R' Fw' L B' Bw' Lw2 Fw' D U2 Rw2 R2 Bw L R' D' F L2 R2 Dw' B2 F D' L' Dw' U' R2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw' Rw Bw2 F2 Rw' Bw' F2
*5. *B2 Bw' Dw2 Lw U' R' B2 Bw2 F2 L2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Uw2 L Lw' Rw' D Uw2 U2 R Fw L' R Dw Lw' Rw' Dw' Fw2 Dw B' D' B F R F' Lw2 Rw2 F R Uw2 U R D' Dw' U' B' Bw Fw F2 R' Fw2 Rw2 U F' U Fw Dw2 Fw2 Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *F2 R2 B 2F L2 2L 3R R' B2 3R' 2B2 D2 2R2 F 2U' 2F2 L2 D2 L 3R2 B' 2L 3F 2F2 U2 2F2 D' B R 3U U' 2R2 3U 2U2 L' 2F2 F 2U L2 2U2 U' 3R2 3U 2L 2F 2R2 3F2 2F2 L 2B2 2L2 D2 U' 2F2 L2 2U R2 2B' L2 D 2B' 3U' 2L' 3U2 3R 3U F L D U2 L' 2D 2U 2R2 R' 2U2 2R2 R' B2 L
*2. *D2 2F 2L 3R' 2F' 2R2 3F' 2F 2D' F 3U' U2 B2 2F F' D 2L 2D2 U B 2D 2U' R 2D2 L' 3F L2 2L 3F L 3R2 2B' 2L 3U F2 L 3U2 2B 3F2 2F2 D 2F' 2L2 3R 2B' 2F' 2R2 3U 3R' R 3U2 3R2 B2 L2 2L' 2B2 2R2 2D 2U2 U2 R' 2D2 B 2B2 3F 2F 2D U' L2 R2 2U 3F 2R2 B' 3F 2D2 3F L2 2L D
*3. *L 2D B2 2D L 3F' 2L2 2F2 F' D' 3U2 2F2 3U2 B' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 3U 2U' 2L2 2U' L 3U' 2U' 3F2 R' 2F' L 2L' 2R2 R 2U' U' 2F2 2L2 B' 2F 2R2 R' D 2D2 2U' U2 L 2L 3U2 2U 3R 2R2 2B2 2U' 3R2 2R2 2F' D 2R' 3U 3R D 3U2 F' L2 3R' 3U' 3R2 B 2B' 3F 2F D B' R2 2F2 3R2 3U2 2F' F2
*4. *2B 3R2 2D' 2B2 L2 3U' B' D' 2U' L2 3F2 3R' 2F F2 2U B2 2L B2 R2 3F 2F L R2 2U' B 3R' B2 2D2 L2 F 3R 2R2 2B2 U' B L' D 2D2 2F2 2D' 2U' U L' 2F L2 3F' 2D 2R2 2D U2 L' 2L' 2B 2F R2 B 2D' 3U2 B R2 2U R' 2B2 2D 2L F2 2L2 B 3U' 2B' 3F2 3U2 3F2 3R' 2D' 2U' 3R 3F U2 3F2
*5. *2B 3F 2R 2B' 2F 2U' L R2 2B 2D' R 3U B 2R' 2D2 3R2 2R F2 2L2 2F L R2 B L 2U 2B' 2F2 2R' 2U2 U2 L' 2L U' 3F' 2U2 L2 2B' 2F2 F' 3U2 3F 3R 2U 2R 2F' 3R' 2R2 D' 2D' 2B2 3R 2F' D2 3U' 2U' L U B' F2 D2 2D2 2B 3R D' B2 3R' 3U2 3R2 F' 2D 2L2 3R 2B2 U 3F 2D2 2U' F' 2R 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F 2D2 L2 3R' B 3B 3F 2U' 2B 3U 2B2 2F 3U2 3B2 F' 2D R 2U' U2 3B2 L' 2F' 3L' 3U2 L 2L2 2B' 3B' 2L' 3L' 3R2 3F' 3D 2B2 2F' U2 L 2R2 D2 3U' U L' 2R' 2U U 3B2 D' 3R' F' 2L2 3L' 3R 2U F 2L' R2 F2 2D2 2B2 2R2 2U2 3L' R' 3F' 2D' 3D 3U 3L 2D 3D2 3R2 F2 3R2 3U 3R D' U2 B R2 F 3U 2R R' 3B2 2U 3F' 2F2 F' 3R2 2B' 2L R2 D' 2D2 2U 3B' 2L2 3R2 2R' R
*2. *L2 B' R2 B2 3R' 2R2 D 3U' 2U2 2B' 3B 3D 3R' D' 3D' 3U' 3L' D 3D' 2U' U L 3L' 3R' 3D 2L' 2F2 F2 2R F2 3D 2L 3R2 3D' 3B2 L2 F 3D' 2F' D2 2D 3D2 3U' U' B' 2F D F D 2D2 3L D 2L2 R' 2B2 2F U' 2B 3R2 B' 2L 3L2 2U R2 2U2 3F2 2F' 3D' 3B' L2 2L' F 2D' 2R' 3F' 3U' 3F2 3R 2U' B' D 3D' B' 3L R' 2B' R2 F2 R 2B 2U2 3R B' 3R 2R 3F2 2D' 3D2 2L 3L'
*3. *3F2 2F' L2 B2 2L R 3B2 2R D 3L 2F' 2R2 F 3D2 B 2F' 3U 3R2 3D2 2R 3F2 2L' 2F 3L2 2U' 3F' F' L2 3B 2U' 2R R B2 2F' L 2L2 B2 U2 3F2 2R R' 3B2 D2 2D 2R' 2F2 D 2B' 2D 3R' 2D' 2U2 3L2 3B 2L 2B2 2L2 2U' 3F2 L R 3F2 3U2 3L' 3U R' 3F2 F' L 3U 3F F' 2L2 3B 2U' 3F' 2U' F 2D 3U' B' 2R' 3D2 2L' 2R2 3F2 3D2 F 3L2 2R' B' 3L' 2B L 3L 2R R' 2U2 U 2F
*4. *2U' F2 2U B' 3R2 3D U F2 2D' 3F2 D' 3D2 2F 2R 3B L 2L B' 3F 2D' F' 3R2 U2 3R' 2D2 B' R2 2B2 3R 3D2 3B2 3R2 3F' 2F2 D2 2B2 2U' F' 3L' B' 2D U2 2R' 3U' L' 2L' 3B 2F2 2R' 2D 3D2 2R R2 2B2 3D2 R U' 2F2 L' 3B2 3F2 3L' B 3F2 2U' 2F2 3D' 3L 2R2 3F2 2U' R2 3B' 2U2 L2 3B' D' 2B 2D' F 3R2 3F' F 3U2 2F2 L' 2R2 R2 3D 3B' F 2L' 3L2 2B' 3F 3U' B L' 2R' D2
*5. *L2 3R2 B2 3R2 F' 3U2 3B2 3F 2F 2D2 L' 2L2 3L' 3U R2 D2 3D 2F' R2 2D 2L 2D L F D2 2U' 2L2 3F 2L 3L R' B 3L U 2B 3F F' U' 3F2 L2 2L' 2D2 3L2 2U' B' 2F 3R2 2F' 3U2 U2 2F2 3R 2D 2U 3B2 2U 3B2 F2 2L2 F2 3D' U2 L 2F 2L' R 2B' L2 D' L' 3U2 3F2 3U2 L 2U' 3L 3D 2R2 R' 3F 2D2 2B 2F' 2U' L' 3R2 B2 2U2 L2 2D 3D' 2B2 2F 3U 3R 2B 3F2 3L 2R 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 R F' R F2 R2 U2
*2. *F' R F2 R U' F' R' F R
*3. *R F R2 F R F U F R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D' B2 L D R' D U' B' L R B D2 B' L' R B2
*2. *F2 R' B' U2 F R' U' L F U' B' L' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' B'
*3. *L' B' L B2 D F2 D' L2 D' F L B D' R B2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R2 D' B' D' Fw D' L' Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 B2 F R2 B' Rw Fw F' Rw Fw R' F Rw2 Fw2 F L Uw2 F2 Uw' B R2 Fw2 D2 B' F U2 R F' D
*2. *B' L' Rw' B Rw2 D' L R B2 Uw' L' Fw' F U2 B Fw' L' F' Rw D' Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 U L B D' Uw2 B Fw L D' B Fw' L Fw2 L' R2 D'
*3. *U' L Fw' U B2 F2 L' Fw F Uw' U L2 Rw F D2 F2 Uw L2 Rw2 B' F' D' B' U' Fw F Rw Fw D' F D2 R2 U2 F' U L' Rw' R B2 Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' B' Bw2 Lw U2 Bw' U' B2 Fw2 R' F2 Lw' Fw2 R Uw' B' Dw U2 B2 R2 Bw' F2 D' Dw' U B' Bw Fw2 U L2 Rw' U F2 D' Bw2 Dw U2 B' Fw F' L R D2 R' B' Rw2 Uw2 Bw Dw' Rw Bw U F U Bw L' Uw2 R B' U'
*2. *Dw' F2 R' Bw2 R' Bw2 R Uw Bw Fw2 F2 D2 Dw' R Bw' U Rw' B2 Rw' B' Dw2 F Uw2 Lw2 D' Lw D' Dw Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 R2 B' F' L D2 Uw U2 Fw' D' F Dw B2 Fw' U2 F Lw F D Lw R D' Uw' Bw L' Lw' U' B L'
*3. *U2 Bw F' Dw' Uw Fw' R D2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 B D2 L' Dw' L' R D2 B' Fw2 D2 Uw U' Bw' Fw' L' F2 Lw' Dw L' R2 D2 R D Dw2 Uw R' Uw' B' R2 B' Dw' Rw R2 B' Bw Fw2 F' D2 L Bw' U' Lw Rw' D2 L' U2 Lw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L U' L2 U2 B F' D2 L' R U2 R D' L B R' D' U2
*2. *U B2 U F' R F' U R2 F2 L F U L R F D' L2 U'
*3. *D2 F' R2 D2 L U' R2 D' U B2 L D B U2 R' U' R' U'
*4. *D2 U2 L F' U L' D2 B2 F' R F2 D' R' B D L2 D' R2
*5. *U' F L2 D' B L B U L' D2 U B' F2 L2 R2 D' L D' U'
*6. *B2 R' U' F' D U R' B' U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F L B R2
*7. *F L U' F2 L' F R' B2 F' L U2 F' U R B F' D2 U
*8. *U2 F U' R F' L' U' L U' F U' L D' R F L F' U
*9. *B2 D B' F U R2 B' L R' D U2 L2 B' R' U2 B2 U2 R2
*10. *D2 U' L2 F' L2 R' B L2 B' L2 F' U2 R' U R2 F2 L' U2
*11. *U' F' L2 R' F U B2 D' F L B R2 D' B2 L R' U'
*12. *L2 B2 R' B' R' F D2 L U2 L F2 U R B' F L' R2 U'
*13. *D L D2 B R2 U' R' B R2 U2 F2 L' U B' F U' R2 U
*14. *L' D' F2 R2 F' U2 L D2 F' R2 F' U F D' U2 F' U
*15. *R B2 L F L' U2 B R' F2 L2 R' B' F U' F L D B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D U B U2 B L2 B F' L' U2 L2 R D2 R F' R' F2
*2. *R B U B' D' B2 D2 B' R2 B L2 B D2 B L' D' F R'
*3. *R F D' U2 L' D' B U' R2 F L U' B F R' U2 B F'
*4. *B R' U' B2 D U' F2 R2 D' U2 R U' L' D' U2 B' L2 U2
*5. *F R B' D' B' D B2 D B' R B' L2 R' B' L' F L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U' B' D F' U' F2 L2 U2 B U' L B' D2 U' L' D' R'
*2. *D2 F2 R2 U' B' D' U F' R' F L2 D2 U' L R F' L2 U'
*3. *L F L2 D2 B2 F U' F' L' R F2 D2 R D2 B' F2 D' R'
*4. *F' D2 L' B U2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 U L F L2 B L B U
*5. *L F2 R' D' R D' L D U B R D' R B2 L2 D' L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L' D U B2 R' F2 D' B' R' F' D' F' L B D R U'
*2. *B L F2 D' R B2 L2 B F' D F2 D2 R D B L U' L
*3. *F L D' U2 R2 U B D L' B F' U' L2 B R F
*4. *B' R2 B' L D2 B L' R' B' F2 R2 D B' R D L B U
*5. *R' D' L' B2 R D2 U F2 L' F U' B2 R' F L2 B F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L R' B' L2 D R' U' R F2 R U' F' U2 L2 B' U F2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F U F' U R' F' U2
*3. *D' L B' U' R B U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R U B' L2 F D' U2
*4. *R2 B' Fw2 D L Rw B2 Fw Uw' U2 B Fw' Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw' R F' Rw' U' Rw' Fw Uw' R2 B Fw F2 Uw2 R B2 L U2 R D' F L Rw2 U F' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R' F2 U2 R U R2 F2 U'
*3. *F2 D2 L D2 B2 U' B L' D R B' L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2
*4. *L2 B R D2 R2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Fw' D B' Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 D' L' R Uw' L' F' U L B D R D' Fw D2 F2 Uw' L Uw' L D2 Fw' F' D U
*5. *B' L' Fw2 Dw2 B2 F2 Lw' Dw' U Bw' Lw F Dw' F L' Rw2 R' Uw' U B2 U L' Rw' F U B' Uw2 R' Dw2 B U L2 Lw Rw' Uw Fw' F Rw D' B2 U' Bw' F Uw' U2 Lw2 U2 R U2 R B' Rw' Bw2 F R U L2 U' R2 Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B U' R L' R' B U' L' b u
*2. *U L B' L' U' B L' R b'
*3. *U' B' R U B' L' B' l' r' b'
*4. *U' R B U L R' U' L' B b
*5. *R' L R' L R B R L' l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (-5,6) (0,3) (3,0) (0,5) (-4,1) (-4,3) (1,2) (-4,1) (-4,1) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,2) (6,-5) (6,3) (6,0) (6,3) (6,1) (0,4) (0,5) (-4,0) (6,0) (6,1) (5,2) (6,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,2)
*3. *(-2,-1) (0,6) (-3,0) (1,2) (2,3) (-3,0) (6,5) (0,1) (6,2) (6,4) (0,4) (2,2) (-3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4)
*4. *(0,5) (-5,0) (3,0) (-4,1) (6,2) (4,4) (2,2) (0,4) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,0) (4,0) (5,4) (5,0) (6,2) (0,5) (1,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (-5,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,2) (-5,3) (3,3) (4,3) (6,2) (3,0) (0,1) (5,0) (6,0) (0,5) (0,4) (2,0) (2,2) (0,0)


----------



## ManasijV (May 13, 2010)

3x3 FMC: 30 moves
B' D B2 R' B F D R D' F' B' L F L' B L2 F' L F L F' L2 D F L' F2 D F D L'


Spoiler



Scramble
L R' B' L2 D R' U' R F2 R U' F' U2 L2 B' U F2 R2
2x2x3: B' D B2 R' B F D R D' F' (10)
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves F D R' D' F' B' R B2 D' B 
F2l: L' D' F' D' F2 L F' D' L2 F L F' (12)
LL: F L2 F' L' F L2 B' L F' L' B (11-3)



2x2: 5.17, 4.68, 5.56, 5.10, 4.31
Excellent.
2x2 BLD: 30.33, DNF(36.66), 24.67
3x3: 15.26, 13.00, 12.57, 13.69, 13.26
3x3 OH: 28.43, 23.92, 39.17, 26.17, 26.16
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:12.32), 1:15.41, DNF(1:10.21)
Damn! First one I missed an R turn some where. Last was off by 3 cycle of edges. I think I completely missed one cycle.
4x4: 1:39.50, 1:53.66, 1:35.82, 1:37.61, 1:35.38
234 Relay: 1:57.87 
Sub 2  No parity!
3x3 Multi BLD: 2/3 8:56.67
Not again


----------



## Cride5 (May 13, 2010)

Wow, 5 hours for the first response ... that has to be some kind of record!

Nice solution ManasijV!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 13, 2010)

*Magic* : 1.82, 2.08, (2.40), (1.59), 1.64 = 1.84

*2x2* : (3.91), 4.40, 4.56, (6.33), 4.05 = 4.34

*3x3 OH* : 23.43, 23.09, (24.44), 23.97, (22.92) = 23.49

*3x3* : (13.88), 12.03, (11.04), 13.32, 12.74 = 12.70

*Megaminx* : 1:28.55, (1:28.73), 1:28.23, 1:24.97, (1:23.73) = 1:27.25

*Square-1* : (48.49), 29.26, 34.99, (28.35), 29.16 = 31.14

*4x4* : 55.66, (1:10.51), 52.74, 53.00, (50.42) = 53.80

*5x5* : (2:12.24), 1:47.15, (1:31.15), 2:04.08, 1:54.26 = 1:55.17

*3x3 BLD* : 1:56.25, DNF(2:10.74), DNF(37.27) = 1:56.25

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:20.47
Eugh, I'm pretty sure that 3x3 solve wasn't even sub 15

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:26.83

*2x2 BLD* : 18.04, DNF(13.70), 25.35 = 18.04
Lucky guessing 

*4x4 BLD* : DNF(12:52.24), DNS, DNS
Ugh, I missed a target somewhere, I was off by r2 and a few dedges.


----------



## Anthony (May 13, 2010)

2x2 BLD: 12.82, DNF, 5.21 = 5.21
2x2: 2.41, (2.09), 2.65, 2.88, (2.96) = 2.65
All sub 3 is nice.


----------



## mande (May 13, 2010)

2x2: 7.06, 7.91, (10.45), 7.45, (6.21) = 7.47
Comment: Could have been better.

3x3: 20.18, 20.68, (15.20), 17.97, (26.95) = 19.61
Comment: Very bad. On the first solve, I did PLL twice. On the last solve, the cube popped near the end of the solve.

3x3 OH: 35.47, (DNF), (28.50), 35.03, 33.39 = 34.63
Comment: Decent average and good single. DNF was a pop.

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:23.87), DNF(3:13.59), 3:13.00 = 3:13.00
Comment: Absolutely pathetic,I need to start practising this again.

3x3 FMC: 32 moves
Solution: R' B R' B2 L' U' F' U D R2 B U2 B U B2 U B2 U' B D B' U2 B D' B U' B2 L' B L B2 R'


Spoiler



Explanation:
Use premove R'
2x2x3: R' B R' B2 L' U' F' U D R2 = 10
F2L + leave 3 corners: B U2 B U B2 U B2 U B2 ([email protected]#) U' B2 L' B L B2 = 15
Insert B2 U2 B D B' U2 B D' B' at ([email protected]#) = 9 - 3 moves cancel = 6
Undo premove R' = 1
Total = 32 moves


Comment: I had quite a few good starts with 8 or 9 mover 2x2x3's. I wasn't able to proceed with any of them though. The skeleton was done in about half an hour, the insertion took 20 minutes . I am happy with the insertion this time though (unlike the previous few weeklies).


----------



## bamboocha (May 13, 2010)

*2x2: *(10.43) 9.57 7.81 7.96 (6.71) = 8.45
Comments: Bad start, still ok avg. First weekly comp average with LanLan.
*3x3 OH: *1:03.82 1:11.97 1:05.81 (1:13.66) (57.81) = 1:07.20
Comments: Complete FAILURE... 
*3x3: *31.04 24.21 23.83 21.44 21.24 = 23.16
Comments: No warming up so the first solve failed.


----------



## aronpm (May 13, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:33.55, DNF(1:57.43), DNF(1:26.55) = 1:33.55
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(7:33.21), DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 7/7 = 7 in 26:21.81


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 13, 2010)

2x2:5.43,3.44,7.40,3.88,3.61 = *4.31*
3x3:12.18,11.16,10.31,13.36,14.00 = *12.23*
4x4:59.46,1:03.15,1:09.30,1:03.27,57.91 = *1:01.96*
5x5:1:37.63,1:48.36,1:44.68,1:40.41,1:48.30 = *1:44.46*
7x7:6:45.18,5:57.56,7:00.56,6:01.71,6:15.56 = *6:19.82* 
very very bad bad bad AVG   :fp
oh:21.94,26.83,21.43,21.53,27.33 =*23.43*
234relay: *1:39.90*
2345relay: *2:48.78*
magic:0.94,1.02,0.97,1.21,0.97 =* 0.99*
mastermagic:2.69,3.22,2.90,2.68,2.96 = *2.85*
pyraminx:9.84,8.78,10.16,8.43,17.27 = *9.59*


----------



## @uguste (May 13, 2010)

*3x3x3* : 16.79, 18.15, 20.58, (21.84), (15.30) = *18.51*
*3x3x3 OH* : (47.93), 43.35, 40.37, 34.93, (33.53) = *39.55*
*4x4x4* : 1:22.87, (1:12.41), 1:35.40, 1:42.10, (DNF) = *1:33.46* POP on the last two solves...
*234* : 2:11.18
*SQ-1* : 32.66, 30.05, (34.16), (23.67), 33.13 = *31.95* Awesome
*pyra* : (22.13+), 17.10, 21.85, (11.66), 12.40 = *17.12* Just for fun, I suck at pyra


----------



## Faz (May 13, 2010)

2x2: 2.75, 2.77, 2.49, 2.35, 3.39 = 2.67
3x3: 8.60, 16.34, 9.62, 8.75, 7.12 = 9.00


----------



## cubedude7 (May 13, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 5.30, 4.69, (5.90), (4.17), 4.99 = 4.99, lol, but jay sub-5 
*3x3x3*: (19.58), 17.78, 18.05, 17.69, (17.18) = 17.84. normal, but bad best solve...
*4x4x4*: 1:14.30, (1:06.17), (1:34.76), 1:17.48, 1:08.21 = 1:13.33, normal.
*5x5x5*: (2:09.65), (2:27.12), 2:15.90, 2:19.14, 2:19.01 = 2:18.02, bleh.
*6x6x6*: 4:15.34, 4:10.96, 4:18.20, (4:29.40), (3:59.96) = 4:14.83, normal.
*7x7x7*: 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 38.24, 52.04, 48.62 = 38.24, normal.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:01.43, 2:18.83, 1:41.42 = 1:41.42, hopefully I'm not too late...
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: (13.51), (7.30), 9.78, 9.17, 10.03 = 9.66, bleh.
*Megaminx*: 2:13.61, (2:09.58), (2:19.95), 2:12.32, 2:19.79 = 2:15.24, 4 times the same CO case, that's suspicious...
*Square-1*: 23.48, (20.82), (26.31), 24.04, 21.90 = 23.14, normal.
*Clock*: 11.43, 12.51, (18.54), 12.61, (10.62) = 12.18, I'm getting better!
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:44.45, could be better.
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:49.02, not much to say.


----------



## sz35 (May 13, 2010)

*2x2* 6.34,(6.41),(5.03),6.39,5.40 = *6.04* 
*3x3* 15.34,(18.69),15.13,(11.63),17.30 = *15.92* Awesome Single! Great avg! sub 16!  
*4x4* (1:08.40),1:20.65,1:08.52,(1:44.67),1:16.53 = *1:15.23* Awful  
*5x5* (1:48.93),(2:24.13),2:03.72,1:58.53,1:52.68= *1:58.31* Awful  
*OH* 32.21,(27.61),32.27,(36.47),32.63 = *32.37* Nice! 
*2BLD* 44.67,DNF,58.79 = *44.67* Nice 
*3BLD* 4:27.48,4:38.46,DNS = *4:27.48* At least it's not a DNF like last week 
*234 relay* *1:39.52* Double parity  
*2345 relay* *3:42.59 * :confused:  
*Multi BLD** 1/2 = 0 in 11:36.63[5:02]* Scrambles were VERY easy. I missed by 3 cycle of edges and 2 twisted corners. Very nice for first time!  
*FMC* *33 Moves*
Scramble: L R' B' L2 D R' U' R F2 R U' F' U2 L2 B' U F2 R2
Solution: R F R2 U L D' U2 B R' U' R B' R' U F2 D' F' D F D' F' D F' U' B F' U' F U2 B' R2 U' R'
Amazing. Till this one I couldn't get sub-40.  


Spoiler



*Explanation:* 
2x2x2: R F R2 U L D' (6)
2x2x3: U2 B R' U' R B' (6)
Premoves to inverse: B R' U R B' U2 D L' U' R2 F' R'
_(Inverse: R2 F2 U' B L2 U2 F U R' F2 R' U R D' L2 B R L' )_
F2L: R U R2 B U2 F' U F B' (9)
LL (OLL alg+PLL skip): U F D' F D F' D' F D F2 U' R (12)


----------



## Laura O (May 13, 2010)

*2x2*: 10.39, 13.82, 11.12, 11.75, 13.10 = 11.99
*3x3*: 31.96, 33.81, 28.41, 31.01, 28.98 = 30.65
*4x4*: 1:32.80, 1:49.14, 2:24.59, 2:03.46, 2:07.05 = 1:59.88
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:36.09
*Pyraminx*: 10.68, 10.19, 12.84, 10.08, 11.02 = 10.63
*Clock*: 9.72, 8.31, 10.11, 8.75, 7.86 = 8.93


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 13, 2010)

*2x2x2: *8.59, 8.51, 8.46, (10.18), (6.94) = *8.52*
*3x3x3: *(18.12), (23.69), 21.82, 20.68, 21.06 = *21.19*
*4x4x4: *3:33.81, (4:05.76), 3:24.25, (2:59.96), 3:25.50 = *3:27.85*
*5x5x5: * 
*6x6x6: *
*7x7x7: *
*2x2x2 BLD: *
*3x3x3 BLD: *
*3x3x3 OH: *
*Megaminx: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4: *3:55.33
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: *
*3x3 FMC*: *40 Moves*
ZZ-a
R F U R B L' U' R2 D' U2 R2 L' U R L2 U' L' R' U L' U L U' L' U L B' U' B R U' B' U' B U R' U B' U B 


Spoiler



EOLine: R F U R B L' U' R2 D' (9/9)
F2L: 
U2 R2 (2/11)
L' U R L2 U' L' R' (7/18)
U L' U L U' L' U L (8/26)
LL:
B' U' B R U' B' U' B U R' U B' U B (14/40)


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2010)

*2x2:* (4.73) 5.01 5.42 (9.54) 5.38 => 5.27

*3x3:* 18.82 19.26 (25.69) (18.43) 18.80 => 18.96

*4x4:* 1:31.80 (1:22.32) 1:30.90 1:27.90 1:29.23 => 1:29.34

Comment: Really bad.

*5x5:* 2:53.60 3:02.32 (3:17.94) 3:04.88 (2:42.54) => 3:00.26

Comment: So close to sub-3  but still PB 

*2x2 BLD:* 11.77 DNF DNF => 11.77

*3x3 OH:* 38.91 (43.32) 42.51 (31.93) 34.74 => 38.72

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:55.51

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:07.99

*Magic:* 1.30 (1.40) 1.33 (1.20) 1.24 => 1.29


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 13, 2010)

2x2: 8.61, 4.32, 5.82, 9.98, 4.97 = 6.47 Unbelieveablely bad
3x3:17.36, 18.67, 19.64, 17.09, 18.93 = 18.32
4x4: 1:18.59, 1:22.29, 1:18.45, 1:30.53, 1:30.44 = 1:23.77
5x5: 2:05.80, 2:19.00, 2:08.68, 2:04.57, 2:02.47 = 2:06.35   amazing
6x6: 4:48.44, 5:16.07, 5:30.95, 4:59.94, 5:03.75 = 5:06.59 
Megaminx: 1:54.35, 1:38.06, 1:52.67, 1:39.79, 1:49.87 = 1:47.44
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 21.13 = 21.13 
3x3 BLD:
3x3 OH: DNF(1:00.56), DNF(1:21.59)
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:08.40 Bad
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:16.93
Magic: 1.44, 1.43, 3.56+, 1.46, 1.43 = 1.44
Master Magic: 3.55, 4.08, 3.40, 2.75, 2.71 = 3.23
Clock: 24.54, 22.80, 28.88, 20.81, 23.62 = 23.65
Square-1: 1:00.65, 1:35.44, 1:14.57, 1:00.74, 1:08.88 = 1:08.06


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 13, 2010)

Michael Erskine
2x2x2: 10.83, (9.06), (14.70), 10.19, 10.39 = 10.47
3x3x3: 42.06, (1:03.18), 40.52, (35.77), 41.58 = 41.39
( such a poor set -  )
4x4x4: (3:33.80), 2:20.88, (2:15.72), 3:07.54, 2:30.53 = 2:39.65
5x5x5: 4:46.37, (4:12.82), (4:52.37), 4:21.11, 4:22.61 = 4:30.03
6x6x6: 
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 
3x3x3 One Handed: (1:19.11), 1:29.81, 1:20.79, 1:34.21, (1:36.32) = 1:28.27
3x3x3 With Feet: 
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:10.89
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:54.54+
Magic: 
Master Magic: 
Clock: 26.36, (40.02), 32.87, (22.43), 33.66 = 30.96

MegaMinx: (4:13.95), 4:59.94, 5:00.25, 4:21.19, (5:13.34) = 4:47.13

PyraMinx: (28.02), 20.54, 22.40, (17.37), 18.00 = 20.31
Square-1: 2:52.71, 1:57.02, (4:05.25), 1:52.58, (1:12.24) = 2:14.10


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 13, 2010)

2x2: 4.07, (2.92), 4.06, (7.29), 3.36 = 3.83
3x3: 11.45, (9.40), (14.60), 11.84, 9.63 = 10.97
4x4: (1:24.01), (56.79), 59.84, 58.73, 1:02.91 = 1:00.50
5x5: 1:52.37, 1:57.58, (1:43.66), (2:01.60), 2:00.02 = 1:56.66
6x6: 4:02.88, (4:28.68), (3:56.42), 4:13.24, 4:02.98 = 4:06.37
7x7:
Pyra: (12.61), 9.58, 9.43, (7.84), 9.46 = 9.49
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:55.66 = 1:55.66
2BLD: 30.88, DNF, DNF = 30.88
MBLD: 1/2 in 6:58.93 = 0 points
4BLD: 18:23.36, DNS, DNS = 18:23.36
Magic: 3.16, (1.15), 1.56, 3.36, (6.31) = 2.69
Master Magic: 8.83, 5.09, (3.53), 7.53, (1:11.43) = 7.15
OH: (34.11), 26.28, (24.45), 27.03, 27.77 = 27.03
Megaminx: 1:43.91, (2:03.41), 1:48.53, (1:38.03), 1:56.16 = 1:49.53
Sq-1: (1:16.80), 51.60, (39.25+), 54.52, 40.71 = 48.94
234: = 1:18.57
2345: = 3:13.32


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 13, 2010)

2x2: 2.87, 2.87, 3.06, 3.16, 2.52 = 2.94
3x3: 12.16, 10.00, 11.70, 10.98, 11.67 = 11.45
4x4: 52.46, 56.99, 51.63, 54.55, 48.60 = 52.88
5x5: 1:42.37, 1:38.23, 1:50.18, 1:39.33, 1:40.45 = 1:40.72 - 
6x6: 2:55.94, 3:08.27, 3:08.38, 3:08.99, 3:00.00 = 3:05.55
7x7: 5:01.34, 4:56.44, 4:45.89, 5:05.66, 5:14.56 = 5:01.15
2x2 BLD: 25.09, 28.06+, 6.07+ = 6.07 - nice last scramble 
3x3 BLD: 1:18.00, 1:24.85, 1:34.75 = 1:18.00
4x4 BLD: DNF (12:34), DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 1/2 6:24
3x3 OH: 18.29, 23.95, 20.82, 23.15, 19.83 = 21.27
3x3 WF: 2:04.56, 2:22.32, 1:59.95, 2:16.75, 2:05.34 = 2:08.88
3x3 MTS: 1:04.56, 1:11.32, 1:15.43, 59.97, 1:01.54 = 1:05.81
2-4 relay: 1:10.74
2-5 relay: 2:38.40
Magic: 1.35, 1.25, 1.44, 1.22, 1.30 = 1.30
Master Magic: 3.43, 3.47, 3.56, 3.27, 3.25 = 3.31
Clock: 12.21, 12.13, 13.14, 10.26, 8.83 = 11.53
Megaminx: 1:08.22, 59.88, 1:06.44, 1:01.09, 1:02.40 = 1:03.31
Pyraminx: 4.92, 3.59, 4.37, 4.72, 5.06 = 4.67
Square-1: 18.47, 17.15, 24.17, 18.49, 23.32 = 20.09

FMC: 34

Scramble: L R' B' L2 D R' U' R F2 R U' F' U2 L2 B' U F2 R2
Solution:y F' R' U R' F R B D U2 F L2 U L U2 L' U L U' L' U2 L' U L U L' U B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L (34)

Premove F' to understand
2x2x2: y F' R' U R' F R B D (8)
2x2x3: U2 F (10)
F2L3: L2 U L U2 L' U L U' L' (19)
F2L4: U2 L' *U' L* (23)
OLL: *L' U2* L U L' U *L* (30)
PLL: *L'* B L' F2 L' B' L' F2 *L2* (39)
undo premove: *L'* (40)
6 moves cancel.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 13, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 11.67 10.63 9.78 9.86 10.61 = *10.37*
*3x3* - 22.28 23.54 17.99 26.55 23.05 = *22.96*
*4x4* - 1.22.96 1.18.84 1.30.44 1.42.61 1.19.99 = *1.24.46* _commen - strange old avg there._
*6x6*- 4.42.73 4.44.67 4.55.20 4.19.38 4.27.25 = *4.38.22*
*7x7*- 7.30.39 6.58.41 7.01.02 7.29.64 7.40.40 = *7.23.68* _comment- YEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!_
*2-4 Relay*- 2.01.72
*3x3 OH*- 1.06.28 1.09.97 1.21.45 1.08.62 1.11.19 = *1.09.93*
*Clock*- 16.86 16.65 20.02 14.62 15.07 = *16.19*
*Megaminx*- 3.14.71 3.11.47 3.08.23 3.08.68 3.04.14 = *3.09.46*
*Pyraminx*- DNF 17.37 15.62 36.85 16.20 = *23.47*
*Square1*- 1.07.54 1.09.75 59.44 52.86 1.07.81 = *1.04.93* _comment- amazingly 3 of these had parity. I've really knuckled my parity alg down the las few days, so it doesn't take 30secs any more._
*Magic*- 1.50 1.44 1.34 1.31 2.18 = *1.43*
*Master Magic*- 2.93 DNF 2.86 3.36 2.80 = *3.05* _Comment- Stupid DNF. was 2.77 and both of the last little flappy bits were approx 50 degrees up. Gutted, would have been my best avg since March._


----------



## Baian Liu (May 13, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.64, (3.04), 3.50, 3.32, (4.26) = 3.49
*3x3:* 18.44, 22.21, (16.36), (25.02), 16.71 = 19.12
*OH:* (DNF), (33.94), 46.55, 41.53, DNF = DNF
*Pyraminx:* (18.91), 12.18, 12.01, 18.24, (11.31) = 14.14


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 14, 2010)

3x3: (11.83), 12.94, 12.29, (14.27), 12.45 --> 12.56
3x3OH: (23.49), 25.17, (31.08), 28.16, 27.46 --> 26.93


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2010)

2x2- 5.83, 5.97, 5.12, 5.63, 6.29
3x3- 18.10, 15.68, 14.78, 18.40, 15.84
Pyraminx- 12.21, 9.90, 16.39, 13.25, 12.11


----------



## PeterV (May 14, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.58, 6.21, (7.91), (4.71), 7.21 = *6.67 avg.*
Comment: 2 OLL skips + 2 PLL skips = lucky average 

3x3x3: 25.30, 26.56, (21.61), 22.16, (32.30) = *24.67 avg.*
Comment: Great average! Got excited and blew the last solve.


----------



## janelle (May 14, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(5.82), (8.36), 8.32, 7.00, 6.88
Average of 5: *7.40*
Yay new pb avg 

*3x3x3*
(22.72), 24.23, 24.14, 23.29, (26.21)
Average of 5: *23.89*
All sub25 but 1 yay  It's weird that it's tie for my pb average 

*3x3x3 OH*
47.77, 58.44, (1:12.73), (42.88), 57.14
Average of 5: *54.45*
Woot new pbs 

*Magic*
(2.34), 1.88, 1.81, 1.73, (1.58)
Average of 5: *1.81*
Nice and I didn't practice much before this. xD


----------



## gavnasty (May 15, 2010)

3x3x3:
20.80, 21.16, (17.22), 17.23, (26.22)
Average: 19.73

3x3x3 OH:
39.14, 34.25, (31.06), 38.38, (47.03)
Average: 37.26

3x3x3 Match the Scramble:
1:30.34, (2:51.92), 1:55.02, (1:27.44), 2:39.53
Average: 2:01.63


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 15, 2010)

2x2 = 3.34
3x3 = 13.91
3x3 OH = 29.78
Lost all my times, hope this is okay for this week.


----------



## Sirian.Venompth (May 15, 2010)

_*333*_: 14.81, 16.22, (17.36), (14.61), 15.41 = 15.48
_*333 OH*_: (25.53), 26.62, 35.08, (38.80), 28.66 = 30.12


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> *2x2 = 3.34*
> 3x3 = 13.91
> *3x3 OH = 29.78*
> Lost all my times, hope this is okay for this week.


The 3x3 is barely believable, but I'll let it go this week. Where's this 3.34 2x2 average and 29.78 OH average? No OH at a comp I see. Can we just see a couple of solves of OH? 2x2 is too easy to cheat on average on.

Mike Hughey, you should probably exclude his results, there is huge doubt on him already, and this seems to unbelievable. Prove me wrong Ethan.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 15, 2010)

I'm pretty doubtful of the 2x2, but I can't say anything about the OH, the last time I read/saw anything involving nlCuber22 and OH was quite a while ago.

But I don't see any reason why his results should be ignored _for now_.


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I'm pretty doubtful of the 2x2, but I can't say anything about the OH, the last time I read/saw anything involving nlCuber22 and OH was quite a while ago.
> 
> But I don't see any reason why his results should be ignored _for now_.



If he was so good at OH, why hasn't he competed in it at a comp? Really, to much cheating in the past to except his times, especially when his video meant to be showing prove, cuts off after every solve, a perfect way to cheat.


----------



## robindeun (May 15, 2010)

3x3 : 18.98, 21.10, 19.33, 19.83, 17.30 = 19.38
3x3 OH : 47.34, 35.81, 37.77, 44.15, 37.73 = 39.88
square-1 : 49.13, 53.12, 44.27, 37.25, 47.85 = 47.08 
4x4 : 1:24.33, 1:31.97, 1:15.84, 1:30.82, 1:31.37 = 1.28.84


----------



## x-colo-x (May 15, 2010)

2BLD: 34.62, DNF, DNF= 34.62
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:28.95 = 1:28.95
I suck
3x3: 19.58, 21.12, 19.05, 18.83, 24.39 = 19.92


----------



## jave (May 15, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.46, 12.09, 9.93, 13.65, 11.75
3x3x3: 24.58, 31.90, 29.56, 28.22, 26.56
4x4x4: 1:56.93, 1:37.25, 1:57.80, 2:00.86, 1:48.94
5x5x5: 3:17.27, 2:58.02, 3:41.50, 3:29.52, 3:17.46
3x3x3 OH: 47.47, 42.50, 47.15, 52.68, 53.68
3x3x3 MTS: 3:36.21, 3:08.84, 3:14.13, 3:06.86, DNF
2-3-4 Relay: 2:19.58
2-3-4-5 Relay: 5:54.09
Magic: 2.16, 2.46, 1.94, 2.56, 2.16
Megaminx: 5:23.53, 5:17.63, 4:35.27, 4:24.02, 4:48.21
Sq-1: 1:26.63, 1:00.50, 1:48.06, 1:31.86, 1:05.43

Comments:
I'm surprised at my OH times. Suddenly very good times. 42.50 was PLL skip. Both the 50+ sec solves were J-perms.
MTS sucks. (*cough*sourgrapes*cough*) I screwed up a PLL in the last solve, and gave up.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

*3x3:* DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS
*Pyraminx:* 7.52 5.77 7.94 3.98 8.09 = 7.07
*4x4:* 2:00.00 1:58.91 2:00.00 DNS DNS
*5x5:* 
*3x3 BLD:* 
*3x3 OH:* 45.91 46.90 37.53 38.38 36.86


----------



## onionhoney (May 16, 2010)

2x2: 2.59, 7.39+, 3.71, 3.07, 2.99 = 3.26 fail lol
3x3: 10.34, 11.15, (11.92), (9.94), 11.17=10.89 
3x3 OH: 23.14, 18.56, 18.17, 21.66, 19.33=19.85 Good.
4x4: 1:13.65, (1:29.21), (1:12.21), 1:15.39, 1:14.31=1:14.45

PB of course. 
anyway, my eastsheen always locks up. Maybe i'd better buy a QJ.


----------



## AdvanceFIN (May 16, 2010)

2x2: (3.91), 4.00, 3.97, (7.94), 4.03 = 4.00
Comment: Ok.
3x3: 13.65, 14.93, (16.97), 12.58, (11.00) = 13.72
Comment: PLL skip on the last solve saved the day.

4x4: (1:16.08), 1:21.97, 1:20.16, (1:23.94), 1:18.77 = 1:20.30
Comment: Pretty bad.

5x5: (2:04.34), 2:23.94, (2:34.56), (2.28.30), 2:20.08 = 2:24.11
Comment: New pb single and a pretty good average, but damn inconsistent.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 16, 2010)

2x2: 3.64, (3.38), 4.66, 4.18, (5.16) = 4.16
3x3: 11.30, (13.83), (10.87), 13.54, 11.54 = 12.13 Easy scrambles. I suck now.
OH: (30.71), (26.32), 28.13, 26.77, 30.37 = 28.42
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 10.99 = 10.99 
Sq1: 15.53, 12.52, 13.06, (15.70), (9.52) = 13.70 Normal, but three parities so


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *4x4:* 2:00.00 1:58.91 2:00.00 DNS DNS



LOL! I hate when those things happen ^^


----------



## Carson (May 16, 2010)

*2X2*
6.34 9.09 6.93 10.66 9.64
*Average: 8.55*

*3x3*
34.12 33.95 30.74 31.33 31.39
*Average: 32.22*

*4x4*
2:44.31 2:24.12 2:22.97 2:14.30 2:50.75
*Average: 2:30.47*

*5x5*
6:28.56 5:34.83 7:34.12 6:18.84 6:04.48
*Average: 6:17.29*

*2x2 BLD*
DNF DNF 2:19.51
*Best: 2:19.51*

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay
3:30.43*

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay
8:39.00*

*Pyraminx*
38.49 17.20 18.81 16.30 33.23
*Average: 23.08*


----------



## Novriil (May 16, 2010)

2x2: 18.42, 5.49, 12.87, 4.98, 9.08 = 9.15 (σ = 3.02)
Horrible CLLs


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 16, 2010)

*3x3 OH*: (47.98), (1:07.91), 48.42, 48.27, 49.35 = 48.68 Comment: Using White Mini C. Nice, just pops like a mofo. And recognition on white sucks for me.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (May 17, 2010)

3x3: (20.52), 19.90, 19.20, 19.21, (18.82) = 19.44


----------



## Tim Major (May 17, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> 3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:28.95 = 1:28.95
> I suck



Haha, you suck? What about me...

*3x3 BLD:* DNF 14:02.18 DNF = 14:02.18
YAY, second success. About 11 minutes faster too  The times were 12-ish then the 14 success, then 19:57.09. Both DNFs had the same problem lol. DB and DL edge switched and flipped, corners that switch when you do T-perm. Neither of these had Parity but my success did. So happy  I'll do Multi tonight or tomorrow, though even if I success, I'll have to count it as DNF, because I'll almost certainly go over time.


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 17, 2010)

2x2: 2.42, (1.92), (13.11), 4.39, 3.79= 3.53 
3x3: (11.25), 13.45, 11.83, (18.58), 12.56= 12.61


----------



## joey (May 17, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.56) 4.02 (4.40) 3.63 4.25 => 3.97
sub-4 is fine.


----------



## Isbit (May 17, 2010)

*3x3:* 27.81, *21.91*, 22.82, 25.48, *34.38 = 25.37*
Got my new PB avg of 12 earlier today, and now this?  
*Multi: 6/7 38:02* (19:57)
Tried a fast one. The DNF was due to a misinterpretation of an image, plus a wrongly oriented edge that i'd missed to memo. spent probably about three minutes or so trying to recall the corner memo on the fifth cube. Fairly good, can be done faster. PB with M2, by the way


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 53.93, 52.42, 1:00.24, 53.50, 58.02 = *55.15*
Comment: Wow, that was bad. I think it was partially due to my using my Ghost Hand cube, though - it's terrible for OH. I won't be doing that again.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 34.44, 31.81, DNF [28.78] = *31.81*
Comment: Third one was off by 3 corners due to executing the algorithm in the wrong direction. Not very good this week.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:15.41, DNF [1:49.25], 1:42.84 = *1:15.41*
Comment: Wow, that first one was a nice solve! It must be one of my ten fastest solves ever. Interesting that I tied ManasijV exactly; I think I should win because I got 2/3 successful. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:33.82 [3:54], 7:38.04 [4:03], DNF [8:12.31, 4:03] = *7:33.82*
Comment: That's a little better than I've been doing the past couple of weeks. The third one was off by 3 wings because I did 2 images out of order.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:49.54, 8:14], 14:55.74 [8:04], 15:55.83 [8:35] = *14:55.74*
Comment: Not too bad. The first one was off by 3 wings - I did 2 images out of order (like the third 4x4x4 BLD). I guess I need to work on fixing that. On the third one, I reoriented 7->10, and unfortunately I wasted over 1:30 choosing an orientation - terrible! I really need to find a way to limit myself so I won't be so stupid about it on difficult-to-orient solves - this could have cost a WR if it had been an official solve.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *11/12 = 10 points, 56:28.72* [35:50]
Comment: Wow! I almost did it! The eleventh cube had 5 corners wrong - I skipped a couple of images in my hurry, but I definitely had them memorized correctly. I wasn't sure I could handle 12 cubes, but I decided to go for it, and it went really well! It's awfully tight for me, though - clearly that's the most I can handle, and it needs to be a good day for me to get them. I added another new room for this attempt, and clearly it went pretty well.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [35:35.32, 17:22], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Missed just 3 inner wings. I performed the algorithm incorrectly. Pretty average time.
*Magic:* DNF, 33.97, 39.53, 33.90, 31.40 = *35.80*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. Ugh - I thought I was getting better, but I kept getting stuck. It's interesting that it's the flipping part at the end that's hard, not the twist at the beginning.
*Master Magic:* 4.90, 4.22, 4.19, 5.34, 4.71 = *4.61*
*Pyraminx:* 1:40.96, 1:17.08, 40.66, 1:00.53, 1:11.83 = *1:09.81*
Comment: Nice! 5/5! The third one was really fast, too.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Done OHITABLD.



I want to see a video of this =D


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Done OHITABLD.
> ...



Well, yeah, I guess it would be kind of hilarious to watch (because I'm so inept at it). If I'm feeling particularly silly, maybe I'll do it some future week.


----------



## Micael (May 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *11/12 = 10 points, 56:28.72* [35:50]



Oh wow!  I also did the biggest possible, but I struggled to memorize (and then had to rushed execution). Got 8/14 and busted 60min trying to remember a cube that I failed anyway.


----------



## Edmund (May 18, 2010)

2x2
3.84
2.92, 4.46, 4.50, 3.43, 3.64

i thought i already did the weekly comp this week but i didnt see my post


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> If he was so good at OH, why hasn't he competed in it at a comp? Really, to much cheating in the past to except his times, especially when his video meant to be showing prove, cuts off after every solve, a perfect way to cheat.



I have no idea whether or not his times are legitimate, but I'd like to point out that OH is an event where sudden improvements are fairly common and times can be very inconsistent. Also, (no offense) but I don't think 30 seconds is as fast as you make it sound.


----------



## Kurama (May 18, 2010)

*2x2*
3.74, 4.00, 4.81, 3.65, 3.65

avg5: 3.80

*3x3*
16.26, 16.90, 14.34, 13.92, 16.61

avg5: 15.74

*
3x3 OH*
28.39, 31.59, 34.55, 32.92, 35.37

avg5: 33.02 
*4x4*
1:14.88, 1:20.75, 1:17.99, 1:10.39, 1:22.42
avg5: 1:17.87

*5x5*
2:19.57, 2:11.08, 2:14.61, 2:11.96, 2:27.66

avg5: 2:15.38 
*Clock*
12.43, 12.90, 13.71, 12.56, 11.22

avg5: 12.63


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

Micael said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey:
> ...



I noticed your 8/14 - very nice job! You're clearly better than me; if I want to beat you at US Nationals, I'll have to count on you missing a couple of cubes (like happened this week here), but I probably still at least have a chance on account of that. With Chester there too, it should really be quite a competitive event! I'll be disappointed if the winner doesn't have at least 10 points.


----------



## pjk (May 18, 2010)

*3x3:* (12.90), (17.21), 13.24, 16.93, 13.55 => *14.57*


----------



## joey (May 18, 2010)

pjk said:


> *3x3:* (12.90), (17.21), 13.24, 16.93, 13.55 => *14.57*



and sophie?


----------



## Elliot (May 18, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.98, 6.34, (9.78), (4.87), 6.25 = *6.19*

*3x3:* (13.73), 15.35, (18.51), 16.17, 16.78 = *16.10*

*4x4:* (1:20.26), 1:33.51, (DNF), 1:34.50, 1:40.12 = *1:36.04*

*3x3 OH:* 26.98, (33.72), 29.37, 32.22, (24.95) = *29.52*


----------



## Krag (May 18, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* (9.72), 11.34, (11.57), 10.20, 10.10 *=10.55*

*3x3x3:* 42.49, (34.42), (44.08), 38.38, 38.08 *=39.65*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

I couldn't resist trying the fewest moves solve this week; I felt like I was too far out of practice. It turned out to be an easy one. And I also tied ManasijV on yet another event this week!

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *30 moves*

Scramble: L R' B' L2 D R' U' R F2 R U' F' U2 L2 B' U F2 R2
Solution: B R' B2 F L' R' B R' U R' D' L2 D2 F' D' L' F2 L2 R B2 R' F' R B2 R' L' F2 U' F' U



Spoiler



1x2x3: B R' B2 F
2x2x3: L' R' B R' U R'
3x cross D' L2 D2 F' D' L' F2 L2
4th pair: F' . L' F2 U' F' U
insert at .: F R B2 R' F' R B2 R'
F' F cancel before insertion

Comment: I finished this in about 20 minutes, and quit because generally when I get a single insertion for a last layer, I never find anything better.


----------



## okayama (May 18, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 26.32, (28.29), 22.62, (21.63), 27.84 = 25.59

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 4:14.09, DNF [5:36.73], 5:01.51 = 4:14.09

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [26:25.01], DNF [24:07.60], 31:29.06 = 31:29.06
1st: 3 corners left, 2nd: 2 centers and 3 edges left

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 76:28.33, 64:15.88, DNS = 64:15.88

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/3 24:58.28
2nd: 4 twisted corners, 3rd: 2 twisted edges

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 35 moves



Spoiler



Scramble: L R' B' L2 D R' U' R F2 R U' F' U2 L2 B' U F2 R2
Solution: B F2 U2 R' U' R D R2 U' R U R2 D' U' R' U' R' U F U' B U F' U' B2 R B2 U' B L F' D R2 U R'

(For inverse scramble)

Turn pre-scramble U R U2 F2 B' to understand

1x2x2 block (a): R U' R2
1x2x2 block (b): D'
2x2x3 block: F L' B2
Orient edges: B U B2 R' B *
F2L minus 1 slot: R U R U
All but 3 corners: D R2 U' R' U R2 D' R'
Correction: U R U2 F2 B'

Insert at *: B U F U' B' U F' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 4:14.09, DNF [5:36.73], 5:01.51 = 4:14.09
> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [26:25.01], DNF [24:07.60], 31:29.06 = 31:29.06
> 1st: 3 corners left, 2nd: 2 centers and 3 edges left
> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 76:28.33, 64:15.88, DNS = 64:15.88



Wow, it's nice to see someone else willing to work hard at these. Your times look a lot like my times at these events back when I first started competing here. Nice job getting 2 successes in a row on 5x5x5 BLD!


----------



## Lumej (May 18, 2010)

Lumej

*2x2:* 14.70, 11.35, (14.77), (10.92), 11.17 = 12.41
*3x3:* 24.08, 25.51 (26.76), (23.67), 24.81 = 24.80
*2x2bld:* 1:51.96, DNF, DNF = 1:51.96
*234:* 2:46.09
*2345:* 6:45.83
*3x3oh:* (49.62), 58.98, (1:17.45), 1:01.85, 1:02.31 = 1:01.05
*5x5:* 3:45.30, 3:17.32, (3:10.17), 3:46.33, (3:58.83) = 3:36.32
*magic:* 2.22, 2.53, 2.28, (2.96), (1.86) = 2.34
*sq-1:* (DNF), 2:08.32, (1:18.19), 2:04.54, 2:07.75 = 2:06.87


----------



## Edam (May 18, 2010)

*2x2* 9.77, 5.59, 10.78, (14.41), (4.19) = *8.71*
*3x3* 16.43, 17.18, 17.78, (17.80), (16.19) = *17.13* _eh_
*4x4* 1:18.36, (1:25.25), 1:18.19, (1:16.80), 1:24.00 = *1:20.18* _good _
*5x5* 2:37.91, (2:35.81), 2:45.52, 2:38.06, (2:51.13) = *2:40.50*

*3x3oh* 1:07.06, 55.34, 58.78, (50.66), (1:13.90) = *1:00.39*
*234: 1:47.65*


----------



## Cubenovice (May 18, 2010)

*Cubenovice*

*2x2x2:* (28.81), (14.38), 24.34, 16.39, 15.61 = 18.78
*3x3x3:* (1:07.98), (41.03), 44.66, 45.58, 58.05 = 49.43
*4x4x4:* 6:03.86, 7:32.23, (7:42.70), 6:31.70, (5:40.83) = 6:42.60

Pff... no progress whatsoever
I'll have a hard time not finishing last in my first competition coming weekend...


----------



## Micael (May 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> okayama said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 4:14.09, DNF [5:36.73], 5:01.51 = 4:14.09
> ...



Yea, very good effort.


----------



## guusrs (May 18, 2010)

fmc: R' B R F2 R B U' B' U' R2 U F' U F U2 B' R' B R U R2 B2 L F' D R2 U R' (*28*)

NISS solution:
start on inverse scramble: with premoves [B' F2] R U' R2 D' F L' B2
switch to regular scramble with premoves [B2 L F' D R2 U R']
F2L: R' B R F2 R B U' B' U' R2 U F' U F U' (15)
LL: U' B' R' B R U R2 (21)
pre-move correction: B2 L F' D R2 U R' (28)
not an easy scramble after all......
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

I was planning on using NISS (the reason I tried it was because I wanted to practice NISS before the upcoming competitions), but I found that really easy 30-move solve before I ever got around to trying it, so I didn't bother this time. I'll really use NISS next time - it's fun to use, but it's helpful to practice it occasionally so you don't get confused how to execute the premove inversions, etc. It's not hard, but I find I can sometimes get confused with it if I'm out of practice.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 18, 2010)

Micael said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > okayama said:
> ...



Another 5blder  Your times will plummet in the next few weeks


----------



## guusrs (May 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I was planning on using NISS (the reason I tried it was because I wanted to practice NISS before the upcoming competitions), but I found that really easy 30-move solve before I ever got around to trying it, so I didn't bother this time. I'll really use NISS next time - it's fun to use, but it's helpful to practice it occasionally so you don't get confused how to execute the premove inversions, etc. It's not hard, but I find I can sometimes get confused with it if I'm out of practice.


Hi Mike

My advice is to use NISS *only* if you're *stuck* with a *nice* start on the regular or inverse scramble. For me it gives me a good solution for about 25% of all scrambles. But if you're not an LL-alg hero it will probably give you a higher success rate.

Good luck on your next compeition!

Gus


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Pyraminx:* 1:40.96, 1:17.08, 40.66, 1:00.53, 1:11.83 = *1:09.81*
> Comment: Nice! 5/5! The third one was really fast, too.


Hey, I'd love an explanation on the method you use. Well, I guess a tutorial really, not just 20 words saying basically what you do 
I usually average about 30-40 on this, but that's because I just use LBL (or Polish V sometimes) and trace the other pieces. I have about 1/7 success rate  Anywhere I can learn your method?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

guusrs said:


> My advice is to use NISS *only* if you're *stuck* with a *nice* start on the regular or inverse scramble. For me it gives me a good solution for about 25% of all scrambles. But if you're not an LL-alg hero it will probably give you a higher success rate.


Thanks so much for the advice. I generally do exactly as you say, although:
1. what I consider a nice start would probably be something you would consider a bad start;
2. I get stuck pretty often - almost all the time  (this week was an exception);
3. I'm definitely not an LL-alg hero - I know all OLLs, but I only really know one of each OLL and PLL for almost all cases, and I generally don't know what they do to the other pieces, so I still have to try them to see.

I've been finding NISS helpful on about half my solves, because of these things. The only danger is that sometimes I might run out of time.



guusrs said:


> Good luck on your next compeition!


Thanks. I probably won't get to try fewest moves at Ohio, since it's running concurrently with multiBLD. But I'm definitely looking forward to the two chances at US Nationals.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *Pyraminx:* 1:40.96, 1:17.08, 40.66, 1:00.53, 1:11.83 = *1:09.81*
> ...


I'm going to take a guess at optimal 3 edge cycles? And sunes for centres?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

@kinch2002: Yeah, you got it.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *Pyraminx:* 1:40.96, 1:17.08, 40.66, 1:00.53, 1:11.83 = *1:09.81*
> ...



It's pretty simple, actually. I use variants of U' R' U R' U' R' U R' to twist the corners (centers), and then I do BH for the edges. So I have "memorized" optimal algorithms for all 64 cases (I think that's right) of 3-cycles for the edges, and I just solve using those. Most cycles are 4, 5, or 6 moves; a few are 7 moves. They're pretty easy to figure out. When I put "memorized" in quotes, it's because often I have to sort of figure them out again on the spot (like you typically do when learning BH for cubes). It took just a few days to learn them all. If you play with them a while, you'll discover you can figure most of them out pretty easily, and most of them fit a few basic classes. Just like BH for cubes.

I suppose I could eventually do a thread somewhere describing the algorithms, like Chris and Daniel have done for regular BH. It's a kind of silly event, I guess, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Baian Liu (May 18, 2010)

*2x2:* (7.21), (3.60), 6.26, 6.18+, 4.42 = 5.62
Looks like how I do at competition...
*3x3:* (16.68), 19.36, 18.73, 17.24, (21.61) = 18.44
*OH:* 52.18, (45.14), 1:01.84, 49.16, (1:19.93) = 54.39

*Pyraminx:* (8.60), 12.82, 10.66, (15.84), 9.94 = 11.14


----------



## sutty17 (May 18, 2010)

2x2x2: (5.90) 8.11 8.09 7.44 (8.12) = 7.88
3x3x3: (19.63) 17.86 19.17 17.29 (16.29) = 18.11
4x4x4: 1:09.76 (1:07.42) 1:19.23 1:20.27 (1:22.69) = 1:16.42
5x5x5: 2:25.85 2:25.64 2:31.01 (2:45.08) (2:24.93) = 2:27.50
6x6x6: 5:02.88 5:05.33 (5:27.82) 5:22.49 (4:47.24) = 5:10.23
7x7x7: (6:59.24) (7:40.26) 7:26.70 7:26.99 7:27.15 = 7:26.95
2x2x2BLD: 55.91 2:16.07 DNF(2:31.94) = 55.91
3x3x3 OH: (48.69) (27.90) 44.35 46.96 46.39 = 45.90
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:42.84
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:30.62
Magic: (1.19) 1.16 1.18 (1.15) 1.15 = 1.16
Megaminx: (3:38.05) 3:28.10 (2:55.03) 3:06.76 3:15.84 = 3:16.90
Pyraminx: (7.46) 10.93 11.63 9.68 (12.59) = 10.75


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.04, (5.25), 4.29, (3.99), 4.94 = *4.76*
3x3x3: (14.43), 14.56, (19.59), 17.41, 16.42 = *16.13*
Got the only OLL I don't know twice 
4x4x4: (1:06.99), 1:14.36, 1:13.41, (1:15.79), 1:12.63 = *1:13.47*
Yuck
5x5x5: 2:29.80, 2:30.57, (2:34.61), 2:24.61, (2:19.42) = *2:28.33*
Yuck again
7x7x7: (8:04.51), (7:43.61), 7:45.13, 7:48.32, 7:51.31 = *7:48.25*
2x2x2BLD: 51.06, DNF, 19.54 = *19.54*
Speedbld on 3rd
3x3x3BLD: 2:35.58, DNS, DNS = *2:35.58*
4x4x4BLD: 6:53.98 [2:43.32] , 7:55.21 [2:53.64], 7:24.86 [3:14.87] = *6:53.98*
 I can properly restart 4bld again now that I have a half decent 4x4
5x5x5BLD: 14:28.11 [6:37.42], 12:41.23 [5:40.58], 14:24.68 [5:47.25] = *12:41.23*
 Really didn't expect to get 3 nice solves. Can't remember how lucky they were because I did these some time ago but the times look good 
MultiBLD: *7/7 44:21.42 [30:15.32]*
This was my first attempt over 5 cubes (and 3rd attempt of more than 3 cubes). I did a 31 min 7/7 last night - just getting used to my lettering system and the new journey probably accouted for the improvement in time.
OH: (28.35), 25.23, (24.94), 26.24, 27.97 = *26.48*
Feet: (1:56.13), 1:46.54, 1:48.09, (1:35.63), 1:38.64 = *1:44.42*
MTS: (54.79), 53.30, 50.75, (47.98), 54.42 = *52.82*
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: *1:37.90*
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: *4:03.12*
Megaminx: 3:03.54, 3:06.76, 3:01.34, (2:54.31), 3:06.94 = *3:03.88*
Pyraminx: (9.65), 9.35, (6.67), 8.23, 6.87 = *8.15*
Did the same pyra scrambles BLD just now and got [(DNF), 1:33.62, (1:09.13+), 2:08.83, 1:37.60 = 1:46.68].
Square-1: 52.52, 52.16, 42.87, (1:12.29), (37.66) = *49.18*
1 parity obviously
Clock: 8.53, (8.76), 8.32, 8.24, (7.90) = *8.36*
FMC: *DNF* Didn't find much. Wasn't really in the mood anyway

So happy about the bigcubebld results. Nice confidence booster just before Belgium 
I've also decided that one week I'm going to 'do a Mike' and bld everything that I think is feasible (i.e. I won't be doing a 7BLD Avg5!). I'll need A LOT of time on my hands so it will have to be sometime during the summer


----------



## InternetTom (May 19, 2010)

I haven't done one of these in a long time, and my cube was feeling sluggish today, but
*3x3x3* : 24.40, 24.70, (19.99), 21.78, (25.27) = 23.63

Not my fastest but not horrible.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (May 19, 2010)

2x2x2: 13.80 , 12.61 , (7.09) , (15.06) , 10.65 =
3x3x3: 21.97 , 19.28 , (14.52) , 15.00 , (22.22) =
4x4x4: 1:06.88 , 1:42.23 , 1:07.43 , 1:03.56 , 1:10.81 =
5x5x5: 2:21.94 , (2:42.27) , 2:18.06 , 2:25.33 , (2:16.97) =
6x6x6: 6:14.31 , 5:30.33 , (5:11.88) , 5:28.38 , (DNS) =
3x3x3 One Handed: 52.80 , 49.21 , (53.68) , 46.61 , (44.55) =
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:36.68
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:02.30 
Magic: (2.05) , 8.81 , 17.66 , (DNF) , 2.91 =
PyraMinx: 15.63 , 12.75 , 16.97 , (12.08) , (18.33) =


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 19, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 29.65	16.81	17.81	26.40	17.38 = *20.53* 
*3x3:* 46.74	34.11	39.29	39.98	41.19	= *40.15* 
*4x4:* 2:51.80 2:41.48 2:54.63 3:24.93 3:39.79 = *3:03.79*
A pity after the first three. 
*5x5:* 8:46.57	9:39.50	7:17.52	7:15.29	7:17.25 = *7:47.11*
I used a bad cube the first two solves.
*2-4Rel:	4:09.99	* ok

BLD
*2x2BLD:* dnf 48.81 dnf = *48.81* 
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf 2:07.96 = *2:07.96* 
*4x4BLD:* 8:12 dnf dnf = *8:12.26* PB, very good 
*5x5BLD:	* dnf dnf 28:40 = *28:40* 
Finally a solve again. I don't understand what took me so long or rather why it took me 17:30 to memo. 
With that memo it was better to safe it while solving. Still I did not think I got
it because I was not fully concentrated and no less than three times I was unsure
if I had undone the setup move to a commutator properly. So nice anyway to get it.
*Multi:	7/8 = 6* 48:36	
Done Saturday evening after Karlstad Open where I that very afternoon failed to get the NR (had 5/6). 
This instead would have sufficed. I think 7/8 is good but this week it won't get me high 
Nice solves, Mike, Aronpm & Daniel.


----------



## Stini (May 19, 2010)

*FMC: 27 HTM*

Solution: D2 B D B2 D B2 D2 B' D R2 D R F D' B2 L' B R2 F U B U' F' U B' R' L

For inverse scramble:

2x2x3: L' R U'. R2 B' L B2 D F'
F2L minus slot: R' D' R2
Leave 3 corners: D' B D2 B2 D' B2 D' B' D2

Insert U B U' F U B' U' F' at the dot to cancel 2 moves.


----------



## fiqnocchio (May 19, 2010)

*3x3x3*

28.86, (25.48), 30.96, 26.24, (32.91) = 28.69


----------



## salshort (May 19, 2010)

*5x5x5*: (4:22.28) 3:50.22 3:41.78 (3:35.19) 3:41.64 = *3:44.55*
*Pyraminx*: (11.05) 10.45 10.59 (8.66) 10.76 = *10.60*
*3x3x3*: 30.01 (28.00) 30.80 (31.82) 29.85 = *30.25*
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:49.42) 1:04.60 (54.57) 1:00.38 1:02.20 = *1:02.40*


----------



## Cride5 (May 20, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.33), 6.67, (8.98), 6.64, 8.76 => *7.36*

*3x3:* 20.21, 19.98, (21.76), (17.64), 19.50 => *19.90*
Just scraped sub-20, need to do less programming & more cubing!

*2x2 BLD:* DNF [2:10.17], 2:08.98, 2:37.45 => *2:08.98*

*3x3 BLD:* DNF [13:42.26], DNF [12:16.24], DNS => *DNF*
fail

*3x3 FMC: DNF*
Too many blocks at the start is a curse! Spent far too long trying to find a good start with no success


----------



## guusrs (May 20, 2010)

Stini said:


> *FMC: 27 HTM*
> 
> Solution: D2 B D B2 D B2 D2 B' D R2 D R F D' B2 L' B R2 F U B U' F' U B' R' L
> 
> ...


Well done Teemu, this was supposed to be a hard scramble you know


----------



## Zane_C (May 20, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.49, (10.74), 7.62, 7.11, (6.82) = *7.41*
*3x3x3:* (17.83), (22.29), 18.06, 21.71, 19.13 = *19.64*
Stuffed up the cross on the 4th solve.
*4x4x4:* 3:11.42, (2:04.56), 2:47.64, (DNF(1:34.00)), 2:19.44 = *2:46.17* 
[stuffed up everything; centers, edges, 3x3 phase and had both parity], [Messed up the edges], [Messed up the edges], [Messed up the centers] 
All of the solves had both parities except for the last one which only had permutation.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = *2:40.90*
*3x3x3 OH:* 31.33, (25.58), 33.98, 33.75, (44.76) = *33.02*
On the last I formed the cross wrong and only noticed through F2L.
*Pyraminx:* (13.07), 24.73, 17.71, (DNF(14.91)), 20.44 = *20.96*
I stuffed up so many times.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 43.57, DNF, DNF = *43.57*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:16.73, DNF = *2:16.73*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 
17:54 (3 edges and the r slice centers rotated 180 degrees), 20:29 (4 edges 2 centers), (Fail)
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = *1/3 (16:34)*
First attempt at 3, this was pretty fun and challenging, the one that I didn't expect to be solved was solved 
and on the second cube I forgot to solve the edges.


----------



## okayama (May 20, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Stini said:
> 
> 
> > *FMC: 27 HTM*
> ...



The first move L' is a great start for a nice and natural continuation! I didn't think of that because the move breaks the c/e pair I stuck on.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2010)

*Results week 20*

Same winner as last week , this is the 15:th week in a row Simon has won. 
But Daniel keeps getting closer, Cornelius has +300 and is inching nearer too.
(On the other hand perhaps Simon as usual has some late entries )

*2x2x2*(43)

 2.65 Anthony
 2.67 fazrulz
 2.93 SimonWestlund
 3.26 onionhoney
 3.49 Baian Liu
 3.53 Edward_Lin
 3.80 Kurama
 3.83 Yes, We Can!
 3.84 Edmund
 3.97 joey
 4.00 AdvanceFIN
 4.16 MTGjumper
 4.31 The Rubik Mai
 4.34 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.76 kinch2002
 4.98 ManasijV
 4.99 cubedude7
 5.27 Evan Liu
 5.81 Kian
 6.04 sz35
 6.19 Elliot
 6.47 04mucklowd
 6.67 PeterV
 7.36 Cride5
 7.40 janelle
 7.41 Zane_C
 7.47 mande
 7.88 sutty17
 8.45 bamboocha
 8.52 Sir E Brum
 8.55 Carson
 8.71 Edam
 9.15 Novriil
 10.37 jamesdeanludlow
 10.47 MichaelErskine
 10.55 tres.60
 11.26 jave
 11.99 larf
 12.35 pierrotlenageur
 12.41 Lumej
 18.78 Cubenovice
 20.53 MatsBergsten
 DNF nlCuber22
*3x3x3 *(52)

 8.99 fazrulz
 10.89 onionhoney
 10.97 Yes, We Can!
 11.45 SimonWestlund
 12.13 MTGjumper
 12.23 The Rubik Mai
 12.56 deathbypapercutz
 12.61 Edward_Lin
 12.70 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.32 ManasijV
 13.72 AdvanceFIN
 14.57 pjk
 15.74 Kurama
 15.92 sz35
 16.10 Elliot
 16.13 kinch2002
 16.54 Kian
 17.13 Edam
 17.84 cubedude7
 18.11 sutty17
 18.32 04mucklowd
 18.51 @uguste
 18.75 pierrotlenageur
 18.96 Evan Liu
 19.12 Baian Liu
 19.38 robindeun
 19.44 ArcticxWolf
 19.61 mande
 19.63 Zane_C
 19.73 gavnasty
 19.90 Cride5
 19.92 x-colo-x
 21.19 Sir E Brum
 22.96 jamesdeanludlow
 23.16 bamboocha
 23.63 InternetTom
 23.89 janelle
 24.67 PeterV
 24.80 Lumej
 25.37 Isbit
 25.59 okayama
 28.11 jave
 28.69 fiqnocchio
 30.22 salshort
 30.65 larf
 32.22 Carson
 39.65 tres.60
 40.15 MatsBergsten
 41.39 MichaelErskine
 49.43 Cubenovice
 54.61 Micael
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*4x4x4*(30)

 52.88 SimonWestlund
 53.80 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:00.49 Yes, We Can!
 1:01.96 The Rubik Mai
 1:08.37 pierrotlenageur
 1:13.33 cubedude7
 1:13.47 kinch2002
 1:14.45 onionhoney
 1:15.23 sz35
 1:16.42 sutty17
 1:17.87 Kurama
 1:20.18 Edam
 1:20.30 AdvanceFIN
 1:23.77 04mucklowd
 1:24.46 jamesdeanludlow
 1:28.84 robindeun
 1:29.34 Evan Liu
 1:33.46 @uguste
 1:36.04 Elliot
 1:37.64 ManasijV
 1:54.56 jave
 1:59.88 larf
 2:30.47 Carson
 2:39.65 MichaelErskine
 2:46.17 Zane_C
 3:03.79 MatsBergsten
 3:27.85 Sir E Brum
 6:42.60 Cubenovice
 6:50.36 Micael
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:40.72 SimonWestlund
 1:44.46 The Rubik Mai
 1:55.16 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:56.66 Yes, We Can!
 1:58.31 sz35
 2:06.35 04mucklowd
 2:15.38 Kurama
 2:18.02 cubedude7
 2:21.78 pierrotlenageur
 2:24.11 AdvanceFIN
 2:27.50 sutty17
 2:28.33 kinch2002
 2:40.50 Edam
 3:00.27 Evan Liu
 3:21.42 jave
 3:36.32 Lumej
 3:44.55 salshort
 4:30.03 MichaelErskine
 6:17.29 Carson
 7:47.11 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:05.55 SimonWestlund
 4:06.37 Yes, We Can!
 4:14.83 cubedude7
 4:38.22 jamesdeanludlow
 5:06.59 04mucklowd
 5:10.23 sutty17
 5:44.34 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(5)

 5:01.15 SimonWestlund
 6:20.82 The Rubik Mai
 7:20.35 jamesdeanludlow
 7:26.95 sutty17
 7:48.25 kinch2002
*3x3 one handed*(33)

 19.85 onionhoney
 21.27 SimonWestlund
 23.43 The Rubik Mai
 23.50 Hyprul 9-ty2
 26.48 kinch2002
 26.92 ManasijV
 26.93 deathbypapercutz
 27.03 Yes, We Can!
 28.42 MTGjumper
 29.52 Elliot
 30.12 Sirian.Venompth
 32.37 sz35
 33.02 Zane_C
 33.02 Kurama
 34.63 mande
 37.26 gavnasty
 38.72 Evan Liu
 39.55 @uguste
 39.88 robindeun
 40.61 ZB_FTW!!!
 45.90 sutty17
 48.68 lilkdub503
 49.10 jave
 49.54 pierrotlenageur
 54.45 janelle
 55.15 Mike Hughey
 1:00.39 Edam
 1:01.05 Lumej
 1:02.39 salshort
 1:07.20 bamboocha
 1:09.93 jamesdeanludlow
 1:28.27 MichaelErskine
 DNF Baian Liu
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:44.42 kinch2002
 2:08.88 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 5.21 Anthony
 6.07 SimonWestlund
 10.99 MTGjumper
 11.77 Evan Liu
 18.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.54 kinch2002
 21.13 04mucklowd
 24.67 ManasijV
 30.88 Yes, We Can!
 31.81 Mike Hughey
 34.62 x-colo-x
 38.24 cubedude7
 43.57 Zane_C
 44.67 sz35
 48.81 MatsBergsten
 55.91 sutty17
 1:09.44 Micael
 1:51.96 Lumej
 2:08.98 Cride5
 2:19.51 Carson
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:15.41 Mike Hughey
 1:15.41 ManasijV
 1:18.00 SimonWestlund
 1:28.95 x-colo-x
 1:33.55 aronpm
 1:41.42 cubedude7
 1:55.66 Yes, We Can!
 1:56.25 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:01.80 Micael
 2:07.96 MatsBergsten
 2:16.73 Zane_C
 2:35.58 kinch2002
 3:13.00 mande
 4:14.09 okayama
 4:27.48 sz35
14:02.18 ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF Cride5
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:53.98 kinch2002
 7:33.82 Mike Hughey
 8:12.00 MatsBergsten
18:23.36 Yes, We Can!
31:29.06 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Micael
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:41.23 kinch2002
14:55.74 Mike Hughey
28:40.00 MatsBergsten
 1:4:15 okayama
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

11/12 (56:28)  Mike Hughey
7/7 (26:21)  aronpm
7/7 (44:21)  kinch2002
7/8 (48:36)  MatsBergsten
6/7 (38:02)  Isbit
8/14 ( 1:00:00)  Micael
2/3 ( 8:56)  ManasijV
1/2 ( 6:24)  SimonWestlund
1/2 ( 6:58)  Yes, We Can!
1/2 (11:36)  sz35
1/3 (16:34)  Zane_C
1/3 (24:58)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 52.82 kinch2002
 1:05.81 SimonWestlund
 2:01.63 gavnasty
 3:19.73 jave
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:10.74 SimonWestlund
 1:18.57 Yes, We Can!
 1:20.47 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:36.68 pierrotlenageur
 1:37.90 kinch2002
 1:39.52 sz35
 1:39.90 The Rubik Mai
 1:42.84 sutty17
 1:44.45 cubedude7
 1:47.65 Edam
 1:55.51 Evan Liu
 1:57.87 ManasijV
 2:01.72 jamesdeanludlow
 2:08.40 04mucklowd
 2:11.18 @uguste
 2:19.58 jave
 2:36.09 larf
 2:40.90 Zane_C
 2:46.09 Lumej
 3:10.89 MichaelErskine
 3:30.43 Carson
 3:49.02 cubedude7
 3:55.33 Sir E Brum
 4:09.99 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:38.40 SimonWestlund
 2:48.78 The Rubik Mai
 3:13.32 Yes, We Can!
 3:26.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:42.59 sz35
 4:02.30 pierrotlenageur
 4:03.12 kinch2002
 4:16.93 04mucklowd
 4:30.62 sutty17
 5:07.99 Evan Liu
 5:54.09 jave
 6:45.83 Lumej
 7:54.54 MichaelErskine
 8:39.00 Carson
*Magic*(13)

 0.99 The Rubik Mai
 1.16 sutty17
 1.29 Evan Liu
 1.30 SimonWestlund
 1.43 jamesdeanludlow
 1.44 04mucklowd
 1.81 janelle
 1.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2.26 jave
 2.34 Lumej
 2.69 Yes, We Can!
 9.79 pierrotlenageur
 35.80 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.85 The Rubik Mai
 3.05 jamesdeanludlow
 3.23 04mucklowd
 3.39 SimonWestlund
 4.61 Mike Hughey
 7.15 Yes, We Can!
*Clock*(8)

 8.36 kinch2002
 8.93 larf
 11.53 SimonWestlund
 12.18 cubedude7
 12.63 Kurama
 16.19 jamesdeanludlow
 23.65 04mucklowd
 30.96 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.67 SimonWestlund
 7.08 ZB_FTW!!!
 8.15 kinch2002
 9.49 Yes, We Can!
 9.59 The Rubik Mai
 9.66 cubedude7
 10.60 salshort
 10.63 larf
 10.75 sutty17
 12.52 Kian
 14.14 Baian Liu
 15.12 pierrotlenageur
 17.12 @uguste
 20.31 MichaelErskine
 20.96 Zane_C
 23.08 Carson
 23.47 jamesdeanludlow
 1:09.81 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:03.31 SimonWestlund
 1:27.25 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:47.44 04mucklowd
 1:49.53 Yes, We Can!
 2:15.24 cubedude7
 3:03.88 kinch2002
 3:09.46 jamesdeanludlow
 3:16.90 sutty17
 4:47.13 MichaelErskine
 4:53.70 jave
*Square-1*(13)

 13.70 MTGjumper
 20.09 SimonWestlund
 23.14 cubedude7
 31.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 31.95 @uguste
 47.08 robindeun
 48.94 Yes, We Can!
 49.18 kinch2002
 1:04.93 jamesdeanludlow
 1:08.06 04mucklowd
 1:21.31 jave
 2:06.87 Lumej
 2:14.10 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 Stini
28 guusrs
30 Mike Hughey
30 ManasijV
32 mande
33 sz35
34 SimonWestlund
35 okayama
40 Sir E Brum
DNF  Cride5
DNF  kinch2002

*Contest results*

409 SimonWestlund
346 kinch2002
325 Yes, We Can!
276 Hyprul 9-ty2
257 The Rubik Mai
215 sz35
206 cubedude7
205 ManasijV
197 sutty17
188 04mucklowd
167 Evan Liu
160 onionhoney
156 pierrotlenageur
155 Kurama
152 MTGjumper
144 Mike Hughey
138 jamesdeanludlow
133 Zane_C
118 AdvanceFIN
116 Edam
110 Elliot
104 @uguste
104 jave
102 MatsBergsten
99 fazrulz
97 mande
88 Edward_Lin
87 Baian Liu
80 deathbypapercutz
80 robindeun
77 Kian
76 MichaelErskine
74 Lumej
68 Anthony
65 Cride5
65 okayama
64 larf
64 Sir E Brum
63 Carson
61 janelle
55 x-colo-x
54 gavnasty
53 aronpm
53 ZB_FTW!!!
47 Micael
46 bamboocha
44 pjk
44 salshort
41 PeterV
37 Isbit
37 Edmund
36 joey
29 ArcticxWolf
27 Sirian.Venompth
21 Stini
20 guusrs
20 InternetTom
19 tres.60
18 Cubenovice
16 lilkdub503
13 Novriil
13 fiqnocchio
3 nlCuber22


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2010)

iiii, almost not late

speed events done with bld method
3x3x3: 49.76 53.48 (41.95) 1:00.58 (1:00.68) = 54.61
4x4x4: 6:06.78 (5:39.84) 6:40.43 (DNF) 7:43.86 = 6:50.36

2x2x2BLD: 1:09.91 1:35.09 1:09.44 = 1:09.44
3x3x3BLD: DNF DNF 2:01.80 = 2:01.80
4x4x4BLD: DNF DNF DNS sooo close... (2 pieces for each DNF)
3x3x3multiBLD: 8/14 = 2 in 60:00 [41:04]
Sometimes it's harder...


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 20, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> (On the other hand perhaps Simon as usual has some late entries )


hehe

I just added the my megaminx results, 2-4, 2-5 and master magic.

I actually have a pretty good reason this week 
Aside from the competition this weekend I haven't had much time since then. I practised golf on monday, golf on tuesday and football yesterday. I hope it's ok Mats


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 20, 2010)

AWESOME! Third place in 3x3 and overall! And I won 2-4 relay  
(Until Simon's result gets counted )


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2010)

Micael said:


> iiii, almost not late
> 
> speed events done with bld method
> 3x3x3: 49.76 53.48 (41.95) 1:00.58 (1:00.68) = 54.61
> 4x4x4: 6:06.78 (5:39.84) 6:40.43 (DNF) 7:43.86 = 6:50.36


So was this done sighted with BLD method? I assume so, but why the DNF?



Micael said:


> 3x3x3multiBLD: 8/14 = 2 in 60:00 [41:04]
> Sometimes it's harder...


How true. I hate when I try a big one and then realize early into the memorization phase that there's just no hope of getting it that day. That has happened to me twice in official competitions, and it's an awful feeling.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> I actually have a pretty good reason this week
> Aside from the competition this weekend I haven't had much time since then. I practised golf on monday, golf on tuesday and football yesterday. I hope it's ok Mats



And how on earth can you think that I consider golf instead of cubing a good reason ??? 

Well, I have added your results now

Micael: yes, you were *almost* not too late


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > iiii, almost not late
> ...


Yes, sighted. DNF because I messed an alg close to the end and then there was so many pieces to solve again, I just give up. I think I need to do a lot more of those sighted 4x4x4, especially centers. I use r2, so edges are like half the time than center currently. I think I do too much setup move for centers, that makes me pause for thinking. I also pause and think for the commutator. I do not really master commutators there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2010)

Micael said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



Ah, that makes sense. Keep at it - you'll improve quickly, I'm sure.


----------



## Stini (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, Guus and Tomoaki! 

Indeed the scramble was quite tricky, it was surprisingly difficult to take advantage of all those pairs.


----------



## aronpm (May 20, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)
> 
> 1:15.41 Mike Hughey
> 1:15.41 ManasijV
> ...



Wow, that's better than I expected. Cool


----------



## Neo63 (May 20, 2010)

2x2: 3.87, 3.97, 4.10, 3.69, 4.11 = 3.98
Very nice since I haven't been practicing
3x3: 18.25, 17.26, 15.82, 15.62, 16.57 = 16.55
Very fail
OH: 27.99, 33.23, 30.45, 34.74, 27.87 = 30.56
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 27.67 = 27.67
SOOO AWESOME! CLL does help in BLD =D
4x4: 1:15.81[O], 1:14.64[P], 1:11.37, 1:06.79[O], 1:08.09 = 1:11.37
Fairly well


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 Multi blind*(12)
> 
> 11/12 Mike Hughey
> 7/7 aronpm
> ...



Would it be possible to show the times?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2010)

Micael said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Multi blind*(12)
> ...


That would be nice, Mats, if it's not too much trouble. After all, officially the time is considered part of the result.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



I have not thought of it. I'll look at it this weekend. Multi must be separately handled anyway.


----------



## cubedude7 (May 21, 2010)

Mats, can you please put my 7x7 and 2-3-4-5 results in? Thanks!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 21, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Mats, can you please put my 7x7 and 2-3-4-5 results in? Thanks!!



Then you have to enter 7x7 in your post .

@Micael & Mike: added times for Multi, but got a funny side effect of a smiley.
Redo


----------



## cubedude7 (May 21, 2010)

Oops, my mistake, I ment 3x3 BLD and 2-3-4-5  Sorry!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> cubedude7 said:
> 
> 
> > Mats, can you please put my 7x7 and 2-3-4-5 results in? Thanks!!
> ...



Nice job, Mats!


----------

